# FUN IN THE SUN PICNIC - TOGETHER CC



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

_ITS ABOUT THAT TIME ONCE AGAIN!!! HOPE ALL COME OUT AND ENJOY!! THIS IS AN ALL DAY EVENT SO GET THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT!!!_


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

streetstyle c.c. will be there cant wait !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

we're there...


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

WHAT DATE AND TIME



> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 3 2007, 01:13 PM~7610803
> *ITS ABOUT THAT TIME ONCE AGAIN!!! HOPE ALL COME OUT AND ENJOY!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

WE'LL BE THERE!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 3 2007, 06:01 PM~7612450
> *WHAT DATE AND TIME
> *


Like it says on the flyer Sunday May 27th Memorial Weekend. Theres no time its an all day event. Just get there early to get a good spot. I'm pretty sure people will start getting there like 3-4 in the morning like last year!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

WHATS UP MARTY BIG DAVID WELL BE THEREFOR SURE


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

NIGHT CROWD will be there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

COUNT ON US


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD DAY OUT AT ELYSIAN PARK!! THANKS EVERYONE!!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just want to wish everyone a Happy Easter!!! HAHAHA!!</span>​*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Happy Easter Together car club. This picnic is like a tradition for our club and our friends and Homies stops by and have something to eat, drink and end up having a great time. *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tru Gamers is going to be there :thumbsup: going to call your member Mike from Madera ill be following him up there.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will be there


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

GET YOUR BBQ'S READY!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

7 more weeks..... :biggrin: 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Can't wait :biggrin: GOOD TIMES~Orange County will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

Elusive C.C will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

!!! KINGS-OF-KINGS !!! WILL B THERE.


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

training for tug of war


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

now this is my favorit picnic ill be there


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 11 2007, 10:07 PM~7672351
> *training for tug of war
> *


Aiming for the title, huh?  
Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: GET READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the support for our car show yesterday. It was a good turn out despite the rain early in the morning. Now we're getting ready for the picnic. Hope everyone comes out and have some fun!!!


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE U GUYZ HAD THE LAST LAFF. IT RAINED ALL DAY IN SAN BERNARDINO :tears:. GLAD YOUR EVENT WAS A SUCCESS. :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 16 2007, 08:55 PM~7708053
> *LOOKS LIKE U GUYZ HAD THE LAST LAFF. IT RAINED ALL DAY IN SAN BERNARDINO :tears:. GLAD YOUR EVENT WAS A SUCCESS. :wave:
> *


Thanks man! Sorry you guys had to deal with rain but it does feel nice to have the last laugh ON Lowrider Magazine!!! But that sucks for all the car clubs & people that went & had to deal with the rain.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: GET YUR B-B-QQQQQQQ READY ITS GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Booo Yeaaaa! How can you be blue when an Elysian Park event is near? Once again ill be there with a camera and some brew!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

i wonder what i might take home this time :biggrin: cuz i know well be making an appearance haha


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

always a GOODTIME


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 18 2007, 04:58 PM~7722432
> *i wonder what i might take home this time  :biggrin: cuz i know well be making an appearance haha  *


Maybe hydraulics cuz thats what we're raffeling!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 19 2007, 09:29 AM~7727117
> *Maybe hydraulics cuz thats what we're raffeling!!
> *


what do u mean bye that like evey thing?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! ITS ALMOST TIME GENTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 19 2007, 05:23 PM~7730563
> *what do u mean bye that like evey thing?
> *


No just the pumps!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Can't waite!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Apr 23 2007, 03:32 PM~7756356
> *Can't waite!!!</span>
> :thumbsup:
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>UUMMM spell check!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: _* <span style='color:blue'>I JUST WANNA THANK ALL THESE O.G. CLUBS WHO CAME OUT & SUPORTED US & DA AZUSA AZTECS HIGH SCHOOL ON THIS RAINY CLOUDY DAY! MADE ME EXCITED BROS!!!IMPERIALS-TECHNIQUES-LANTINLORDS-KLIQUE-REALITY-DUKES-OLDMEMORIES-GROUPE-TRAFFIC-NEWCREATIONS-EPICS & UP- COMING CLUBS LIKE CASUALS-TRADTION-LA CARTEL & ALL DA REST OF CLUBS WHO I 4GOT TO MENTION!!!! YOU GUYZ WERE DA SHOW!!! WITHOUT VEHICLES GUYZ WHERE WOULD WE BE AT!!!NO SHOWS NO MAGAZINES E.T.C.!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYZ!!! DA " TOGETHER FAMILIA"</span>*_


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:twak: OOOOOOHHHHHH YEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!! GET READY FOR DA TUG-A-WAR GUYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

27 more days to go!! :rofl:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

24 DAYS TO GO!!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

I JUST WANNA THANK ALL THESE O.G. CLUBS WHO CAME OUT & SUPORTED US & DA AZUSA AZTECS HIGH SCHOOL ON THIS RAINY CLOUDY DAY! MADE ME EXCITED BROS!!!IMPERIALS-TECHNIQUES-LANTINLORDS-KLIQUE-REALITY-DUKES-OLDMEMORIES-GROUPE-TRAFFIC-NEWCREATIONS-EPICS & UP- COMING CLUBS LIKE CASUALS-TRADTION-LA CARTEL & ALL DA REST OF CLUBS WHO I 4GOT TO MENTION!!!! YOU GUYZ WERE DA SHOW!!! WITHOUT VEHICLES GUYZ WHERE WOULD WE BE AT!!!NO SHOWS NO MAGAZINES E.T.C.!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL YOU & SEE YOU GUYZ AT OUR PICNIC!!!!!! DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HARD IN DA PAINT WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOUR LOCO EPICS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!








:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

19 More Days 2 Go!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs to Grace had a great time last year and looking forward to an awesome time this year.... :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 3 2007, 01:13 PM~7610803
> *ITS ABOUT THAT TIME ONCE AGAIN!!! HOPE ALL COME OUT AND ENJOY!! THIS IS AN ALL DAY EVENT SO GET THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT!!!
> 
> 
> ...



WILL BE THERE FOR SURE TO COVER THIS PICNIC ONCE AGAIN. SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

*WHAT TIME DO THINGS START TO JUMP OFF ????*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@May 8 2007, 05:01 PM~7861315
> *WHAT TIME DO THINGS START TO JUMP OFF ????
> *


5:00 A.M :0 :0 :0


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@May 8 2007, 05:01 PM~7861315
> *WHAT TIME DO THINGS START TO JUMP OFF ????
> *



IF YOUR THERE AFTER 6;00 YOU WONT GET A SPACE ON THE FRONT LINE.
THIS IS ALWAYS OFF THE CHAINS PIC NIC. IT SHOULD BE LIKE A CINCO DEMAYO PART TWO HAPPENING. YAW MORE TACOS AND BEER BAD ASS RIDES AND HOPPING / CRUZING ILL HAVE MY RIDE THERE THIS TIME.
THAT WEEKEND. CANT WAIT.       :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUES ARIZONA WILL THERE REPRESENTING!!!!!!!!!
THIS PICNIC/CAR SHOW IS DA BOMB! THAT'S WHY WE COME DOWN FROM ARIZONA, PARTY WITH ALL DA HOMIES FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS. THAT'S WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT? QUE-NO?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: 17 More Dayz!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 23 2007, 06:38 PM~7757575
> *:thumbsup:  <span style='color:blue'>I JUST WANNA THANK ALL THESE O.G. CLUBS WHO CAME OUT & SUPORTED US & DA AZUSA AZTECS HIGH SCHOOL ON THIS RAINY CLOUDY DAY! MADE ME EXCITED BROS!!!IMPERIALS-TECHNIQUES-LANTINLORDS-KLIQUE-REALITY-DUKES-OLDMEMORIES-GROUPE-TRAFFIC-NEWCREATIONS-EPICS & UP- COMING CLUBS LIKE CASUALS-TRADTION-LA CARTEL & ALL DA REST OF CLUBS WHO I 4GOT TO MENTION!!!! YOU GUYZ WERE DA SHOW!!! WITHOUT VEHICLES GUYZ WHERE WOULD WE BE AT!!!NO SHOWS NO MAGAZINES E.T.C.!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYZ!!! DA " TOGETHER FAMILIA"</span>
> *


hey we where there alos :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ONLY TWO WEEKS AWAY


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

14 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 7 2007, 06:31 PM~7853803
> *I JUST WANNA THANK ALL THESE O.G. CLUBS WHO CAME OUT & SUPORTED US & DA AZUSA AZTECS HIGH SCHOOL ON THIS RAINY CLOUDY DAY! MADE ME EXCITED BROS!!!IMPERIALS-TECHNIQUES-LANTINLORDS-KLIQUE-REALITY-DUKES-OLDMEMORIES-GROUPE-TRAFFIC-NEWCREATIONS-EPICS & UP- COMING CLUBS LIKE CASUALS-TRADTION-LA CARTEL & ALL DA REST OF CLUBS WHO I 4GOT TO MENTION!!!! YOU GUYZ WERE DA SHOW!!! WITHOUT VEHICLES GUYZ WHERE WOULD WE BE AT!!!NO SHOWS NO MAGAZINES E.T.C.!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL YOU & SEE YOU GUYZ AT OUR PICNIC!!!!!! DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!"
> *




 thnaks for the shout out 

~TRAFFIC C.C SO.CAL~


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 8 2007, 07:10 PM~7861386
> *DAMN!!!!*


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 8 2007, 11:06 PM~7863490
> *IF YOUR THERE AFTER 6;00 YOU WONT GET A SPACE ON THE FRONT LINE.
> THIS IS ALWAYS OFF THE CHAINS PIC NIC. IT SHOULD BE LIKE A CINCO DEMAYO PART TWO HAPPENING. YAW MORE TACOS AND BEER BAD ASS RIDES AND HOPPING / CRUZING ILL HAVE MY RIDE THERE THIS TIME.
> THAT  WEEKEND. CANT WAIT.             :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*IM JUST SPECTATING SO I HOPE I DONT MISS TO MUCH IF I GET THERE BY 10:00*


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@May 14 2007, 04:09 PM~7902363
> *IM JUST SPECTATING SO I HOPE I DONT MISS TO MUCH IF I GET THERE BY 10:00
> *


Should be fine. :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ALL CLUBS OUT THUR GET READY 4 DA BIGASS "VOLLO"!!!! ITS COMMING CLOSER & CLOSER!!!!!! COME EARLY & GET A GOOD SPOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

couple of more weeks homies icant wait


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS C.C will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

12 MORE DAY'S SEE ALL THE HOMIES THERE BIG ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE ''''''''''''''


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 14 2007, 06:40 PM~7902534
> *Should be fine.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 14 2007, 04:40 PM~7902534
> *Should be fine.  :biggrin:
> *


thats the time i planig on going so i should be good right


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:loco: :uh:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WE READY FOR THAT TUG-A-WAR... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaifdaddy_@May 16 2007, 03:23 AM~7913993
> *The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif
> *



Kinda disrespect full aint it?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: Y - QUE!!!!! YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!!!! TOGETHER STYLE!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

10 more days gente!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 my birthday too..... GOODTIMERS world wide will be there


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 17 2007, 07:50 AM~7922929
> *10 more days gente!!
> *


TOO LONG OF A WAIT .I WISH IT WAS ALREADY HERE.WE BE THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 18 2007, 02:39 PM~7932108
> *TOO LONG OF A WAIT .I WISH IT WAS ALREADY HERE.WE BE THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT
> *


you and i are gonna have a thumb wrestling match! :0


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 17 2007, 08:50 AM~7922929
> *10 more days gente!!
> *



CANT WAITE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

8 days left!!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

1 more week


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@May 20 2007, 03:10 PM~7941907
> *1 more week
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this weekend!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

x7 dias :biggrin: CANT WAIT 4 LUNCH :biggrin: SO IS THIS SHOW PERMITTED THIS YEAR OR ARE WE JUST DOIN IT? I DONT THINK THE COPS ARE GONNA TRIP DUE TO THE MAC ARTHUR PK. SHIT. THE COPS WERE ON QUIET AT THE LAST SHOW. I ONLY SEEN 1 COP ALL DAY AND HE ONLY PASSED THROUGH 1 TIME


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

hno:  :wow: hno:   * !ORALE PUES! *  :wave: CANT WAIT 4 THIS SUNDAY :werd:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY...........
THE PARKS ONLY TWO BLUNTS FROM I.E. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: cant wait 5 more days


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

HELL YEAH CANT WAIT SEE YA GUYS THERE BEFORE THE ROOSTER CROWS


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@May 22 2007, 07:55 AM~7954641
> *HELL YEAH CANT WAIT SEE YA GUYS THERE BEFORE THE ROOSTER CROWS
> *


no shit we'll be the ones wakin up the roosters lol  ttt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

JUST. US WILL BE THERE! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

we will be there the again last one was koo ware is everyone gona be crusing at after?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

this might be better than xmas....


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RICHDEVILLE (Apr 3, 2007)

THIS MEMORIAL WEEKEND AT ELYSIAN PARK TOGETHER C.C. IS BRINGING YOU ITS 6TH ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN PICNIC. RAFFLES ,CLUB TUG -A-WAR AND MUSIC FOR ALL TO INJOY. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THEIR AND AGAIN THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS FOR SUPPORTING. CAR CLUBS SUPPORTING CAR CLUBS IS THE WAY IT SHULD BE.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

can we get some prices on the raffles tixs??!?


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Whats going to happen ??????????..............Dodger game at 1:15pm Photo day at Dodger stadium on the same day .....possible sell out 55,000 people


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@May 23 2007, 10:00 AM~7962579
> *Whats going to happen ??????????..............Dodger game at 1:15pm Photo day at Dodger stadium on the same day .....possible sell out 55,000 people
> *



:0 Alot of people are going to get a tast of lowriding. Cops will be the only downside.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

4 MORE DAYS!!! hno:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOTTA GET ME SOME RAFFLE TICKETS


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 23 2007, 08:59 AM~7962218
> *can we get some prices on the raffles tixs??!?
> *



Raffle tickets will be on sale the day of the picnic. Look for our banner & dj come by a buy tickets! Tickets are: $2.00(hydraulic pumps) & $1.00(other). We're gonna have two raffles! Good Luck!!


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 23 2007, 12:47 PM~7963725
> *4 MORE DAYS!!! hno:
> *


cant wait


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Just around the corner.... cant wait.... NOBODY ELS BUY RAFFLE TICKETS!!!! :biggrin:






J/K


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 23 2007, 02:39 PM~7964672
> *Raffle tickets will be on sale the day of the picnic. Look for our banner & dj come by a buy tickets! Tickets are: $2.00(hydraulic pumps) & $1.00(other). We're gonna have two raffles! Good Luck!!
> *


man, i would bust a nut for sure if i won hydros! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 23 2007, 04:27 PM~7965372
> *man, i would bust a nut for sure if i won hydros!  :biggrin:
> *


huh looks like i need to pull out a twenty :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 23 2007, 04:29 PM~7965385
> *huh looks like i need to pull out a twenty  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


how about we both do $20's and split the hydros!? you get one pump and i get one.... we can at least do back, front, or one side!! :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 23 2007, 02:39 PM~7964672
> * THOSE PUMPS GOT MY NAME WRITTEN ALL OVER THEM! :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...29929:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HEY DR.CHEFF BLANTON READY TO "COOK" SOME BOMB ASS "TOGETHER" TACOS SUNDAY!!!DONT GET ALL WASTED SATURDAY NIGHT, CAUSE U STILL HAVE 2 COOK "MENUDO"EARLY SUNDAY 4 ALL DA "BORACHOS" CAUSE U NO THUR GONNA BE ALL "CRUDOS" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@May 23 2007, 10:00 AM~7962579
> *Whats going to happen ??????????..............Dodger game at 1:15pm Photo day at Dodger stadium on the same day .....possible sell out 55,000 people
> *


It's kinda cool to stand by the road side near the cars and watch the White People with all windows up and doors locked look like "where are we?" or "OMG"

They are funny.... looking like scared rabbits.....

:biggrin:


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

tru that manzz


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

3 More Dayz!! Is everyone getting their shit ready???!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 24 2007, 08:19 AM~7969281
> *It's kinda cool to stand by the road side near the cars and watch the White People with all windows up and doors locked look like "where are we?" or "OMG"
> 
> They are funny.... looking like scared rabbits.....
> ...



:roflmao: i'm a gabacho and i can't wait to see that myself!!


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 24 2007, 08:19 AM~7969281
> *It's kinda cool to stand by the road side near the cars and watch the White People with all windows up and doors locked look like "where are we?" or "OMG"
> 
> They are funny.... looking like scared rabbits.....
> ...


You called it. Thats y i love Elysian events!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 17 2007, 05:45 PM~7926685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3 more days till the fun begins.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

theres two of this topic?


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 24 2007, 09:05 AM~7969581
> *3 More Dayz!! Is everyone getting their shit ready???!!!
> *



WAY HEAD OF U! :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@May 24 2007, 02:36 PM~7971689
> *theres two of this topic?
> *


 This cant be contained by just one topic


----------



## tcortez13 (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone know of a car show happening this Sunday at Elysian Park? If so can I get some more info?


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcortez13_@May 24 2007, 02:33 PM~7972058
> *Does anyone know of a car show happening this Sunday at Elysian Park?  If so can I get some more info?
> *


 WHAT UP. YES THERE IS A SHOW THIS SUNDAY ITS THE SocioS CAR SHOW ON MAY 27 2007


----------



## tcortez13 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks very much.


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcortez13_@May 24 2007, 02:46 PM~7972126
> *Thanks very much.
> *


----------



## tcortez13 (Oct 16, 2006)

No, Thats in Sacramento, This is at Elysian Park in Los Angeles????


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcortez13_@May 24 2007, 02:48 PM~7972139
> *No, Thats in Sacramento,  This is at Elysian Park in Los Angeles????
> *


SO. ITS A 8 HOUR DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## tcortez13 (Oct 16, 2006)

Exactly, Trying to stay local. Thanks for the invite tho


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

This is the 3rd topic on it.... here are the first two



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329929

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340325


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcortez13_@May 24 2007, 03:33 PM~7972058
> *Does anyone know of a car show happening this Sunday at Elysian Park?  If so can I get some more info?
> *



Are you going to bring a car?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tcortez13+May 24 2007, 03:33 PM~7972058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you get there at 4am and save me 6 spots.......
:biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

shit.... we got grill men there already setting up!! troops in the tree line ready to reserve parking spots. see ya there, homies

~GOODTIMES~


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 24 2007, 03:02 PM~7971856
> *This cant be contained by just one topic
> *


i know what u mean jelly bean! :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@May 24 2007, 06:04 PM~7972955
> *i know what u mean jelly bean!  :loco:  :roflmao:
> *


 And now there's three topics on the same show. :dunno:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Are the cops gonna trip,since the DODGERS are playing??


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 25 2007, 12:31 PM~7978020
> *Are the cops gonna trip,since the DODGERS are playing??
> *


You know we have this picnic every year & it seems like every year there is a Dodger game going on. We've never had a problem with the police but parking for all the people will be a problem!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 25 2007, 12:31 PM~7978020
> *Are the cops gonna trip,since the DODGERS are playing??
> *


FUCK DA COPS! WE SHOULD BE ALRITE! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@May 24 2007, 03:43 PM~7972108
> *WHAT UP. YES THERE IS A SHOW THIS SUNDAY ITS THE SocioS CAR SHOW ON MAY 27 2007
> *


DAMN..... No shame in your game huh holmes.... :uh:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 25 2007, 02:59 PM~7978849
> *FUCK DA COPS! WE SHOULD BE ALRITE! :biggrin:
> *


yup thats right this aint macgarthur park its elyisan park lol


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:cheesy: hey queenie see you sunday, Im all charged up and ready to roll


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

*IM AT THIS FASHO...MY FIRST PICNIC IN THE WEST,,,GETTING ON THE PLANE TODAY AND HIT THIS UP TOMORROW...ILL BE IN THE STL HAT  :biggrin: *


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ILL HAVE MY CAMERA MAN PET THERE THAT DAY AND MY SON SELLING OUR NEWEST DVD'S. HEY TOGETHER CAR CLUB TAKE CARE OF MY PEOPLE ILL APPRECIATE THAT. I CANT MAKE IT MY SELF GOING TO TEXAS THIS WEEKEND BUT YOU'LL BE OUT IN MY NEW DVD COMING OUT REAL SOON. DO A CLUB INTERVIEW FOR ME . THANKS. LATE


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: THANKS "LOCO TONY PARKER!! U BE CAREFUL & STAY UP!!! U NO HOW WE DO IT ESE!!! NO CON "CHINGADERAS" MUCH LOVE & RESPECT DA CRAZY ASS " TOGETHER FAMILIA"!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SEE YA GUYS THERE TOMMOROW :cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: ORALE PUES :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@May 25 2007, 08:47 PM~7980723
> *:cheesy: hey queenie see you sunday, Im all charged up and ready to roll
> *


hell ya lets do this


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Hurry up & get there quick people!!! It's getting packed!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Roll'n, roll'n, roll'n..... :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ON MY WAY THERE :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you Together CC for keeping your composure during trying times!! 
Overall it was an excellent day at both parks!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

i went seen mr cartoon and some lifestyle rides they were sweet :wave: :yes:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

any pics :dunno:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 26 2007, 10:39 PM~7986194
> *Hurry up & get there quick people!!! It's getting packed!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Thank u 4 the invite, been waiting 4 this show so i can take my finished product.
Tha hospitality wuz great, @ both parks. Big thanks to Marty and the Together Car Club. Mikey


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

where the pics at?


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@May 27 2007, 08:30 PM~7990004
> *Thank u 4 the invite, been waiting 4 this show so i can take my finished product.
> Tha hospitality wuz great, @ both parks.  Big thanks to Marty and the Together Car Club.      Mikey
> *


well said mikey :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks to everyone that came out to Elysian & Pico Park. Too bad we had to stop the picnic at Elysian. U know there is no stopping us so we moved our picnic to Pico Park. It was off the hook there. Thanks to everyone that came along to join us there. They were just HATING on us at Elysian. Thanks also to Mike for coming out all the way from Fresno to show his love & dedication to his car club TOGETHER. We love you. Last but not least thanks to Marty our club president for being an EXCELLENT president. "Aint no stopping us now, bro!"</span>_


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

HERE IS A FEW PICTURES FROM MONTEBELLO PARK ON SUNDAY MAY 27, 2007 AFTER THEY SHUT DOWN ELYSIAN PARK (FUN IN THE SUN PICNIC)


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b93/aaa6...erPicnic034.flv

Video of the TUG-A-WAR, congratulations TECHNIQUES C.C. on the win!!


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

It was shaping up to be a great show.. and it was. Too bad it ended sooner than hoped. How come they shut us down though?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

is that the homies zachs deuce? that sht is hard as fuk


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 27 2007, 09:08 PM~7990548
> *It was shaping up to be a great show.. and it was. Too bad it ended sooner than hoped. How come they shut us down though?
> *


COPS TOLD ME DODGERS WERE COMPLAINING THATS WHY THEY SHUT IT DOWN


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

IT WAS A GOOD PICNIC,JUST FUCKED UP THE COPS WERE BEING DICKS


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 28 2007, 09:31 AM~7992060
> *IT WAS A GOOD PICNIC,JUST FUCKED UP THE COPS WERE BEING DICKS
> *


 :thumbsup: X2 THE PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK! TO BAD THE COPS HAD TO SHUT IT DOWN.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

it was a good picnic..things happened and Together CC kept their cool and so did the rest of the clubs..good job!
sorry i couldnt finish taking pics too

For more pics go to Old Memories Website


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*TECHNIQUES C.C. ONCE AGAIN TUG-O-WAR CHAMPIONS*


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*TOGETHER C.C. MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC*


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@May 27 2007, 11:17 PM~7990847
> *is that the homies zachs deuce? that sht is hard as fuk
> *


YEA THATS MY DUECE HOMIE THANKS FOR THE PROPS
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 27 2007, 09:21 PM~7990298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mikes cool people we know him and bs with him everytime we see him. he came to our clubs show last year and drove his ride threw a parade with us. now thats dedication going to a show on saturday and taking off straight to la from the show.


----------



## Regal818 (May 11, 2007)

I was there about 12pm and the cops had the sh*t on lock down. What happened. If you guys had a permit that issue would not of happened. I was really looking forward to taking some great pictures. Did anyone stay to see what happened.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal818_@May 28 2007, 07:00 PM~7995327
> *I was there about 12pm and the cops had the sh*t on lock down.  What happened.  If you guys had a permit that issue would not of happened.  I was really looking forward to taking some great pictures.  Did anyone stay to see what happened.
> *


We all rolled to Pico Park.. and contiuned that party!!! You miss a good time!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal818_@May 28 2007, 07:00 PM~7995327
> *I was there about 12pm and the cops had the sh*t on lock down.  What happened.  If you guys had a permit that issue would not of happened.  I was really looking forward to taking some great pictures.  Did anyone stay to see what happened.
> *


We did have a permit & that according to the police didnt matter. They said that the people from Dodger stadium were complaining. They were just hating that we had all the people coming down to Elysian park and not the stadium. But that didnt stop us so we ended up continuing the picnic at PICO Park & the few cops we seen stroll by were COOL as hell. :thumbsup: Thanks!!


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

had fun rolling in my 51 and hitting switches at elysian and kicking it a pico park


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS TOGETHER FOR A GOOD TIME WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@May 28 2007, 07:56 PM~7995807
> * had fun rolling in my 51 and hitting switches at elysian and kicking it a pico park
> *


Hey Girl, Father's Day we will do it all over again!!! Elusive CC Picnic!!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 28 2007, 09:49 AM~7992165
> *:thumbsup: X2 THE PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK! TO BAD THE COPS HAD TO SHUT IT DOWN.
> *


BIG UP'S TO TOGETHERE FOR THROWNING A PRETTY BAD ASS PICKNIC :thumbsup: I TOOK MY GIRL TO HER FIRST CAR SHOW/PICKNIC AND SHE LOVED IT SO U CAN COUNT ON SEEING BOTH OF USE AT MORE EVENTS LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin: 

O YA AND 1 MORE THING :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@May 28 2007, 11:07 PM~7997525
> *BIG UP'S TO TOGETHERE FOR THROWNING A PRETTY BAD ASS PICKNIC :thumbsup: I TOOK MY GIRL TO HER FIRST CAR SHOW/PICKNIC AND SHE LOVED IT SO U CAN COUNT ON SEEING BOTH OF USE AT MORE EVENTS LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:
> 
> O YA AND 1 MORE THING  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> ...


DON'T FORGET FUCK DODGER STADIUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks to TOGETHER CC for all theyre help, and for always having the best picnic of the year , too bad it had to be cut short, From your friends TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

fuck the cops we drove there from San Jose we got there at 2pm and all the cars were gone except for lifestyle. wish we could of been there earlier or the cops couldn't have hated on the low lows


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for having our backs! Much love from TOGETHER FAMILIA!!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 28 2007, 09:29 PM~7996681
> *Hey Girl, Father's Day we will do it all over again!!!  Elusive CC Picnic!!!
> *


You known it!!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@May 29 2007, 05:37 PM~8002457
> *You known it!!!!
> *


hell ya  you know it will be good


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

TECHNIQUES...NITE LIFE...LATIN LORDS...IMPERIALS...


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WHAT WE NEED 2 DO IS STAY!! THEY CANT KICK US OUT OF A PUBLIC PARK, THEN AFTER WE LEAVE, OPEN IT TO OTHERS AND LET THEM BBQ!! I HAVE PICTURES OF PEOPLE AFTER WE LEFT BBQ ING!!! I AM WAITING 4 A CALL FROM A LAWYER FRIEND TO SEE IF WE CAN ALL FILE A CLASS ACTION SUIT! THEY ALSO HAAD PEEPS BB Q ON MONDAY WITHOUT ANY RANGERS CRYING. WE NEED TO GET A PETITION GOING


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO+May 28 2007, 11:07 PM~7997525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 30 2007, 03:16 PM~8009566
> *WHAT WE NEED 2 DO IS STAY!! THEY CANT KICK US OUT OF A PUBLIC PARK, THEN AFTER WE LEAVE, OPEN IT TO OTHERS AND LET THEM BBQ!! I HAVE PICTURES OF PEOPLE AFTER WE LEFT BBQ ING!!! I AM WAITING 4 A CALL FROM A LAWYER FRIEND TO SEE IF WE CAN ALL FILE A CLASS ACTION SUIT! THEY ALSO HAAD PEEPS BB Q ON MONDAY WITHOUT ANY RANGERS CRYING. WE NEED TO GET A PETITION GOING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

TECHNIQUES stayed till about 7:00pm us and lifestyle,they just wanted to scare everyone and it worked cause everyone left except for us and lifestyle :dunno:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 30 2007, 03:16 PM~8009566
> *WHAT WE NEED 2 DO IS STAY!! THEY CANT KICK US OUT OF A PUBLIC PARK, THEN AFTER WE LEAVE, OPEN IT TO OTHERS AND LET THEM BBQ!! I HAVE PICTURES OF PEOPLE AFTER WE LEFT BBQ ING!!! I AM WAITING 4 A CALL FROM A LAWYER FRIEND TO SEE IF WE CAN ALL FILE A CLASS ACTION SUIT! THEY ALSO HAAD PEEPS BB Q ON MONDAY WITHOUT ANY RANGERS CRYING. WE NEED TO GET A PETITION GOING
> *


 ill sign that shit!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

After the Saturday nights WAR concert, I couldn't get outta bed...first time i missed the show in years...I'll be there in '08.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

~~~BIG EP1CS CC SGV~~~


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)




----------

